# Esmeralda's last waltz...



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably the last opportunity she will get to be outside properly this year as winter has well and truly set in now. 
She's been braving the rain but it's just far too cold now. Winter blues aside, here's a few of my beautiful girl until next year...


----------



## coreyc (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice pic's how old is


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 22, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! She is soooo beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!! I love the first picture.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Nov 22, 2010)

What a looker! and great photos too.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 22, 2010)

What ssp is she? She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww ! She's beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome pics and a BEAUTIFUL tort.


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Neal (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice! I forgot, were you looking for a male or not interested? If she ever had any babies I would be first in line just so you know.


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2010)

She's really a nice looking leo. Where does she over-winter?


----------



## harris (Nov 23, 2010)

She is indeed beautiful. I thought for a split second there that you added a Manouria friend for her.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 23, 2010)

coreyc said:


> Very nice pic's how old is



She's approximately 8 years corey.



Marty333 said:


> What ssp is she? She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She's a commoner, Babcocki, 



Neal Butler said:


> Nice! I forgot, were you looking for a male or not interested? If she ever had any babies I would be first in line just so you know.



Ha, not at the moment Neal but your request is noted. Not sure how you'd get one over to Arizona...



Tom said:


> She's really a nice looking leo. Where does she over-winter?



Well she used to have the shed in our garden, but we used to have kids trying to break in quite frequently because they knew she was in there. Also I'm quite weary of our weather here, flash floods are becoming more and more common. Three years ago most parts of South Yorkshire were flooded terribly and we were waist deep in water for six days. Her shed was destroyed and we lost pretty much everything, this was my living room!





When we evacuated I had to carry her on foot through this for a couple of miles, thank god she isn't that heavy.





Yeah so I guess I'm a little nervous about converting the shed for her again for the whole winter! She normally stays in her tortoise table, in a room just off the hall but I want a bigger space for her because it's so difficult for her to go outside. We're currently converting the spare bedroom into a tortoise room now (much to my boyfriends protest) which is much bigger and that will be her winter hideaway. Once completed photos will be plentiful.


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 23, 2010)

your tort is beautiful and oh my goodness that is horrible what happened to you guys.. wish u the best of luck this winter


----------



## Neal (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, I just noticed United Kingdom under your name...bummer.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful Leopard. I keep my sulcatta in his table over the winter. so sorry about the flooding. My goodness!


----------



## Cherbear (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow, I'm sure that was hard to go through. Your leopard is a beauty. I love seeing pictures of the adult ones!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 25, 2010)

She looks great.


----------

